# Benefits of Playing Local - MSA GA Document



## soccerdad.101 (Dec 4, 2021)

Fascinating document that Murrieta Soccer Academy has published about their GA program but what caught my eye is these slides. 
Reasons why players should play local. We all think it but they have gone and put it out there. The club obviously really want to bring all the best talent back into the Valley
(Yes my daughter plays here and we are so impressed with them since moving) - 
Full Document - https://murrietasocceracademy.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/GA-Guide.pdf


----------



## Emma (Dec 5, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> Fascinating document that Murrieta Soccer Academy has published about their GA program but what caught my eye is these slides.
> Reasons why players should play local. We all think it but they have gone and put it out there. The club obviously really want to bring all the best talent back into the Valley
> (Yes my daughter plays here and we are so impressed with them since moving) -
> Full Document - https://murrietasocceracademy.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/GA-Guide.pdf


Completely agree but they should also join a local league that allows time to play more and spend more time with family on the weekend.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 5, 2021)

Emma, it seems everyone should operate the way that works for you. It doesn't work that way for everyone. Choose the team, club, and league that works for you. In the meantime, do not try to hold the rest of our kids back by fitting into your box.


----------



## Emma (Dec 5, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Emma, it seems everyone should operate the way that works for you. It doesn't work that way for everyone. Choose the team, club, and league that works for you. In the meantime, do not try to hold the rest of our kids back by fitting into your box.


We are throwing around ideas on a board with our own opinion.  I haven't made anyone operate the way I'd like them to.  If I could wave a wand and make it happen, I would.  But for now,  if the clubs and NCAA is looking at some of these posts, they may find ways to better the system because their influence decides how parents make decisions. 

I'm actually trying to expand the box in order capture more possibilities for our children.


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 5, 2021)

La Jolla Nomads used to be the cream of the crop in San Diego when it came to boys in 90s , early 2000s . some of the age groups had boys teams that were amongst the best in country

forget the name of guy who was running it , but he would take on kids from south of San Diego, real talented players that made these teams great . These kids barely had money to buy shoes

there were certainly parents who did not like subsidizing these players, or chaperoning them at out of state tournaments  , you wanna play you pay ( especially if they took their kids spot ) was the mentality.

I think a lot of people just wanna see the game grow and get the most out of this large gigantic pool of players ,  but I also understand how some parents don’t want that to be at the expense of their kid


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> La Jolla Nomads used to be the cream of the crop in San Diego when it came to boys in 90s , early 2000s . some of the age groups had boys teams that were amongst the best in country
> 
> forget the name of guy who was running it , but he would take on kids from south of San Diego, real talented players that made these teams great . These kids barely had money to buy shoes
> 
> ...








						Staff
					






					www.nomadssoccer.org


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 5, 2021)

espola said:


> Staff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow Derek is still running the show
What happened to the club, Surf lol ?


----------



## timbuck (Dec 6, 2021)

How is playing in the "GA" considered playing "local?"
Or are they saying "practice with us and dont drive to play for Surf or Blues."


----------



## Goforgoal (Dec 6, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Or are they saying "practice with us and dont drive to play for Surf or Blues."


That's exactly what they're saying. You can add Legends to that list too I'd think. While it does seem hypocritical for the club to say this while being a member of a national league, inland empire clubs are going to be driving pretty far to games no matter the league. It's not like drives to SoCal or Coast games would be any shorter for them. Showcase and playoff events are another story though.


----------



## watfly (Dec 8, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> wow Derek is still running the show
> What happened to the club, Surf lol ?


They were out marketed by Surf and Albion.  Now a niche club with basically only MLS Next clubs. U15 and above the teams are competitive in MLS Next.  Not much of a youngers program to feed into the U13 and U14 teams.


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2021)

Goforgoal said:


> That's exactly what they're saying. You can add Legends to that list too I'd think. While it does seem hypocritical for the club to say this while being a member of a national league, inland empire clubs are going to be driving pretty far to games no matter the league. It's not like drives to SoCal or Coast games would be any shorter for them. Showcase and playoff events are another story though.


Despite the "play local" part of the thread title, isn't it really "train local"?


----------



## tjinaz (Dec 8, 2021)

espola said:


> Despite the "play local" part of the thread title, isn't it really "train local"?


The really funny thing is that last year southwest GA included Phoenix and Vegas.  This is the first year of SW GA being only SoCal.  They created a new division called Mountain West and put Phoenix and Vegas with them.  Basically I see this as a dig on ECNL SW as it still includes Phoenix and LV and teams have to travel.  I think this is more of a "hey you can be in an elite league and not have to drive if you come to us... never mind the competition isn't that good anymore....THINK OF THE CHILDREN!"


----------



## dad4 (Dec 8, 2021)

espola said:


> Despite the "play local" part of the thread title, isn't it really "train local"?


Travel to practice is a big deal.  You have maybe 150 practices, plus another 10 home games, every year.  Most of that is at rush hour.  It can easily add up to 300-400 hours a year if you choose a far away club.

For scale, a full time job is 2000 hours a year.   Adding another 300 on top of it is no small thing.


----------



## LouSag (Dec 8, 2021)

watfly said:


> They were out marketed by Surf and Albion.  Now a niche club with basically only MLS Next clubs. U15 and above the teams are competitive in MLS Next.  Not much of a youngers program to feed into the U13 and U14 teams.


Murrieta Soccer Academy, Legends Temecula Valley, and City SC Temecula(or whatever they are called now) have been losing elite players driving North, South and West the last 7 years. All 3 of these clubs have changed names the last 2-3 years to re-brand.  Why? The valley has the talent to make a top level club but these 3 clubs (and 2-3 others) are dividing up any local talent.  Promises made and promises broken every year at these clubs to play in a higher level.  Some don’t have the coaching licenses, ie Legends South and some don’t have the players, ie Murrieta Surf.
So the elite players, and their super dedicated parents bail from Temec/Murrieta to seek top level play and coaching at the SoCal powerhouses, and I don’t blame them.  Playing in the SCDSL, DPL,NPL or whatever alphabet league is just not high level.  If you want to improve, everyone should know that you have to challenge yourself against the best, and leaving the valley is what all the strong players will continue to do.


----------



## MR.D (Dec 8, 2021)

LouSag said:


> Murrieta Soccer Academy, Legends Temecula Valley, and City SC Temecula(or whatever they are called now) have been losing elite players driving North, South and West the last 7 years. All 3 of these clubs have changed names the last 2-3 years to re-brand.  Why? The valley has the talent to make a top level club but these 3 clubs (and 2-3 others) are dividing up any local talent.  Promises made and promises broken every year at these clubs to play in a higher level.  Some don’t have the coaching licenses, ie Legends South and some don’t have the players, ie Murrieta Surf.
> So the elite players, and their super dedicated parents bail from Temec/Murrieta to seek top level play and coaching at the SoCal powerhouses, and I don’t blame them.  Playing in the SCDSL, DPL,NPL or whatever alphabet league is just not high level.  If you want to improve, everyone should know that you have to challenge yourself against the best, and leaving the valley is what all the strong players will continue to do.


EXACTLY!!


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Dec 9, 2021)

LouSag said:


> Murrieta Soccer Academy, Legends Temecula Valley, and City SC Temecula(or whatever they are called now) have been losing elite players driving North, South and West the last 7 years. All 3 of these clubs have changed names the last 2-3 years to re-brand.  Why? The valley has the talent to make a top level club but these 3 clubs (and 2-3 others) are dividing up any local talent.  Promises made and promises broken every year at these clubs to play in a higher level.  Some don’t have the coaching licenses, ie Legends South and some don’t have the players, ie Murrieta Surf.
> So the elite players, and their super dedicated parents bail from Temec/Murrieta to seek top level play and coaching at the SoCal powerhouses, and I don’t blame them.  Playing in the SCDSL, DPL,NPL or whatever alphabet league is just not high level.  If you want to improve, everyone should know that you have to challenge yourself against the best, and leaving the valley is what all the strong players will continue to do.


No appetite for those teams in Murrieta/Temecula to consolidate so they can retain talent locally there?
I generally think there should be consolidation of clubs across the board in SoCal, especially the smaller ones... to compete with the mega clubs...


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Dec 9, 2021)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> No appetite for those teams in Murrieta/Temecula to consolidate so they can retain talent locally there?
> I generally think there should be consolidation of clubs across the board in SoCal, especially the smaller ones... to compete with the mega clubs...


The "smaller" (ie not ECNL) ones just need to all play in the same local league + stop being fragmented. At least in Socal.


----------



## crush (Dec 9, 2021)

LouSag said:


> Murrieta Soccer Academy, Legends Temecula Valley, and City SC Temecula(or whatever they are called now) have been losing elite players driving North, South and West the last 7 years. All 3 of these clubs have changed names the last 2-3 years to re-brand.  Why? The valley has the talent to make a top level club but these 3 clubs (and 2-3 others) are dividing up any local talent.  Promises made and promises broken every year at these clubs to play in a higher level.  Some don’t have the coaching licenses, ie Legends South and some don’t have the players, ie Murrieta Surf.
> So the elite players, and their super dedicated parents bail from Temec/Murrieta to seek top level play and coaching at the SoCal powerhouses, and I don’t blame them.  Playing in the SCDSL, DPL,NPL or whatever alphabet league is just not high level.  If you want to improve, everyone should know that you have to challenge yourself against the best, and leaving the valley is what all the strong players will continue to do.


My dd and I ((sometimes my wife)) drove for two years to the Ranch in OC from Temecula to play for the top #1 team in Socal at the time.  Then we drove to Del Mar for two years to play for the now #1 club in the country.  We won State Cups and national Championship.  It was well worth it at the time.  If I were the King of the Temecula and Murrieta Valley and I was able to get all the top players from the valley to play for my local club, then I think a winner could come from the area.  I really believe that.  Unfortunately for the area, people who like to win big games will bail for the best because of too many Kings in the jungle.  Also, all the top clubs have satellite offices to recruit.  Hawks had the best chance but they sold to Legends.


----------



## Grace T. (Dec 9, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> The "smaller" (ie not ECNL) ones just need to all play in the same local league + stop being fragmented. At least in Socal.


That's going to be really hard to do.  The philosophies (everything from pro/rel, to how to handle the youngers, to referees, to styles of play) are really beginning to diverge.  A lot of the teams you see in Coast now (at least on the boys side) kind of approach the entire thing like little league (which is why some one off teams local teams, Latino teams, and AYSO United teams can hold the top spots).  SoCal approaches it as more of a tier system for the clubs feeding up to MLS/ENCL. If anything, you'll probably see more fracturing, not less.

the other day my son and I were watching a coast team my son left 3 years ago that had advanced up the ranks.  Was surprised how now even a couple seasons of 11 v 11 how little the style of play had changed from when they were ulittles.  It still was effective and worked, but it wasn't exactly what I would call beautiful soccer and was genuinely surprised by how little had changed.


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Dec 9, 2021)

crush said:


> My dd and I ((sometimes my wife)) drove for two years to the Ranch in OC from Temecula to play for the top #1 team in Socal at the time.  Then we drove to Del Mar for two years to play for the now #1 club in the country.  We won State Cups and national Championship.  It was well worth it at the time.  If I were the King of the Temecula and Murrieta Valley and I was able to get all the top players from the valley to play for my local club, then I think a winner could come from the area.  I really believe that.  Unfortunately for the area, people who like to win big games will bail for the best because of too many Kings in the jungle.  Also, all the top clubs have satellite offices to recruit.  Hawks had the best chance but they sold to Legends.


I think almost everyone believes that if the Valley pooled all the talent it would be a winner. However I do think that Murrieta Soccer Academy are very quickly going to turn this around and be "Kings" as you say. Looks like Murrieta are building a soccer specific complex too. Other reports say its costing between $55m - $77m must be special at that price!









						Murrieta Soccer Stadium Project: Consultant Sought
					

The project includes six soccer fields, an outdoor stadium with a capacity of up to 5,000 seats, a building for locker rooms, and more.




					patch.com


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Dec 9, 2021)

LouSag said:


> Murrieta Soccer Academy, Legends Temecula Valley, and City SC Temecula(or whatever they are called now) have been losing elite players driving North, South and West the last 7 years. All 3 of these clubs have changed names the last 2-3 years to re-brand.  Why? The valley has the talent to make a top level club but these 3 clubs (and 2-3 others) are dividing up any local talent.  Promises made and promises broken every year at these clubs to play in a higher level.  Some don’t have the coaching licenses, ie Legends South and some don’t have the players, ie Murrieta Surf.
> So the elite players, and their super dedicated parents bail from Temec/Murrieta to seek top level play and coaching at the SoCal powerhouses, and I don’t blame them.  Playing in the SCDSL, DPL,NPL or whatever alphabet league is just not high level.  If you want to improve, everyone should know that you have to challenge yourself against the best, and leaving the valley is what all the strong players will continue to do.


Yes lots of things said over the years with different promises but MSA now have MLS Next & EAL for boys and GA / DPL for girls. No real need to leave the area as the boys are getting offers from MLS Pro Academy's and Girls are getting into better colleges in big numbers.


----------



## paytoplay (Dec 10, 2021)

Not to be a hater, but how is Murrieta Soccer Academy doing this season in GA/DPL? In the olders (2007-2003), nine of their ten teams in GA/DPL are dead last or near last in their standings, with a combined 4 wins!! Not average of 4. Total of 4. _TO_DOS! And there are some big blowouts. That’s Sharks level bad.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Dec 10, 2021)

It's always fun watching parents start to understand the youth soccer grift.

- My XYZ club gets players into colleges b/c I saw something on instagram.

1. Theres 357 Division 1 colleges 
2. There's 302 Division 2 colleges
3. Most soccer players dont get a "full ride"
4. Many soccer players go to really expensive private schools + are given what looks like a big scholarship. When in reality the school is still really expensive.
5. Soccer is a demanding sport + takes a lot of commitment. (Dont expect a party experience in college)

Maybe the new rules where players own their image will change things. I'm not seeing anything yet.


----------



## Socccerdadof3 (Dec 10, 2021)

paytoplay said:


> Not to be a hater, but how is Murrieta Soccer Academy doing this season in GA/DPL? In the olders (2007-2003), nine of their ten teams in GA/DPL are dead last or near last in their standings, with a combined 4 wins!! Not average of 4. Total of 4. _TO_DOS! And there are some big blowouts. That’s Sharks level bad.


Men Lie
Women Lie
Numbers don’t Lie ….lol


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Dec 11, 2021)

paytoplay said:


> Not to be a hater, but how is Murrieta Soccer Academy doing this season in GA/DPL? In the olders (2007-2003), nine of their ten teams in GA/DPL are dead last or near last in their standings, with a combined 4 wins!! Not average of 4. Total of 4. _TO_DOS! And there are some big blowouts. That’s Sharks level bad.


If you want to get caught up about the here and now rather than the process of developing a real top club and the transition year they are going though then feel free to focus on that. If you're in the program, or local you'll see and hear what they are doing to develop the players, light years ahead of anything in club soccer here in SoCal.

Are you even aware of the Girls DOC they have? One of the best women's coach in the world. He has developed and coached some of the biggest names in the pro game. Maybe you should check that out! I know who I'd want be daughter coached and directed by


----------



## LouSag (Dec 12, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> If you want to get caught up about the here and now rather than the process of developing a real top club and the transition year they are going though then feel free to focus on that. If you're in the program, or local you'll see and hear what they are doing to develop the players, light years ahead of anything in club soccer here in SoCal.
> 
> Are you even aware of the Girls DOC they have? One of the best women's coach in the world. He has developed and coached some of the biggest names in the pro game. Maybe you should check that out! I know who I'd want be daughter coached and directed by


Does this DOC at MSA know that every single girl capable of playing ECNL in the 2003-2007 age group makes the drive to Legends, Blues, Surf, Rebels, etc…ask yourself why?  
I am cheering for Murrieta Surf, but this turn around project will probably take just as long as MW at Sharks.  MSA is doing a nice job hiring the coaches with the licenses, but the higher level players are still driving out of the valley for competitive reasons.


----------



## Mosafie (Dec 13, 2021)

MSA is still as struggling with getting youngers talent. They have poor marketing for 2015-2010 players. They always hold tryout too late with poor advertising after good players have already signed with other clubs. Then they take basically everyone who show up to tryouts to try and fill teams.

Last year City SC almost doubled the size of ite youngers teams. MSA barely had enough players to fill its B2012 team. The year before they didnt have a b2012 team. The year before that they combined 2012 girls and boys  because they didn't have enough of either. Good players left and didnt come back.

It's preacademy 2012 team this season played several games with only 6 players. How many of those parents you think are coming back?

Unless MSA increases it's recruiting efforts for the youngers it won't have the feeder teams for its older and they will continue to struggle in the middle and older ages. It virtually has zero younger and mid-age flight one teams right now.

Legends and City SC have already started recruiting and tryouts for youngers. MSA, nothing until late February. Many of these team don't go to state cup so why wait, specially with a spring SOCAL season this year.


----------



## soccer951IE (Jan 18, 2022)

Mosafie said:


> MSA is still as struggling with getting youngers talent. They have poor marketing for 2015-2010 players. They always hold tryout too late with poor advertising after good players have already signed with other clubs. Then they take basically everyone who show up to tryouts to try and fill teams.
> 
> Last year City SC almost doubled the size of ite youngers teams. MSA barely had enough players to fill its B2012 team. The year before they didnt have a b2012 team. The year before that they combined 2012 girls and boys  because they didn't have enough of either. Good players left and didnt come back.
> 
> ...



Murrieta Soccer Academy is not struggling with getting younger talent! Their 2013 Boys flight 1 team is one of the top teams in Socal. They don't take anyone on their team. Let's be honest about all the other clubs in the area. I can only speak to the boys programs. Legends Temecula is a JOKE! It's ran by 3 people, a dad and 2 sons. They each have around 7 teams each! Go to their practices where you will find 4 different age groups practicing at the same time. Here's their practice warm up/ skills/ scrimmage with 4 different age groups while the coach is on his phone trying to manage his 3 other teams. Nobody learns anything but he will yell at your kid at the game! The highest flight of their boys program is flight 2! All the parents think they are flight 1 but they are not! Legends gets excited because they beat City SC Temecula 10-0! But they lose to other flight 2 teams! Legends enters their teams in weak tournaments with age groups playing up with them but they won't tell their parents they lost to a younger team. City Temecula is the same! They talk about their programs are moving to flight 1 but they're not! City SC can't even beat Legends Temecula! If you're a parent and you're reading this and say this guy is lying! Go ahead and check the socal directory and see the flights Legends and City SC have for their younger boys! As they get older, MSA plays MLSNext and none of those clubs will ever have that program! If your child can play and you want him to truly develop, bring them to MSA! You won't believe how many parents come over and say it's like Night and Day with this club and the others!


----------



## temecs (Jan 18, 2022)

soccer951IE said:


> Murrieta Soccer Academy is not struggling with getting younger talent! Their 2013 Boys flight 1 team is one of the top teams in Socal. They don't take anyone on their team. Let's be honest about all the other clubs in the area. I can only speak to the boys programs. Legends Temecula is a JOKE! It's ran by 3 people, a dad and 2 sons. They each have around 7 teams each! Go to their practices where you will find 4 different age groups practicing at the same time. Here's their practice warm up/ skills/ scrimmage with 4 different age groups while the coach is on his phone trying to manage his 3 other teams. Nobody learns anything but he will yell at your kid at the game! The highest flight of their boys program is flight 2! All the parents think they are flight 1 but they are not! Legends gets excited because they beat City SC Temecula 10-0! But they lose to other flight 2 teams! Legends enters their teams in weak tournaments with age groups playing up with them but they won't tell their parents they lost to a younger team. City Temecula is the same! They talk about their programs are moving to flight 1 but they're not! City SC can't even beat Legends Temecula! If you're a parent and you're reading this and say this guy is lying! Go ahead and check the socal directory and see the flights Legends and City SC have for their younger boys! As they get older, MSA plays MLSNext and none of those clubs will ever have that program! If your child can play and you want him to truly develop, bring them to MSA! You won't believe how many parents come over and say it's like Night and Day with this club and the others!


I am not completely defending Legends TV but I do feel the need to throw in a few fact checks. They have several teams playing outside of SoCal league. Both teams (09s & 06s) playing in the ECNL-Regional league.  The 06s are undefeated in league for the past year and one half and recently competed in the Arizona ECNL showcase and won all 3 games. You are 100% right about 3 coaches running the program and having multiple teams at one practice. Cant argue with that. Very hit or miss if you will land on a quality team.


----------



## soccer951IE (Jan 19, 2022)

temecs said:


> I am not completely defending Legends TV but I do feel the need to throw in a few fact checks. They have several teams playing outside of SoCal league. Both teams (09s & 06s) playing in the ECNL-Regional league.  The 06s are undefeated in league for the past year and one half and recently competed in the Arizona ECNL showcase and won all 3 games. You are 100% right about 3 coaches running the program and having multiple teams at one practice. Cant argue with that. Very hit or miss if you will land on a quality team.


As most boys teams get older (09s & 06s) the solid clubs are playing MLS Next. Most talented boys move to clubs who have the MLS Next Programs.  So who knows how good the competition is in ENCL for older boys. Which is misleading to new parents joining the club. If parents don't know any better they would think Legends TV is a lot better than they truly are. Just like City SC Temecula who promotes MLS Next but they don't have that program and they're not hosting tryouts for City SC Carlsbad who has MLS Next. You being a star in City Temecula isn't going to get you to play on the MLS Next team in Carlsbad. City SC Carlsbad has their own team and host their own tryouts. So back to my point, the best Club in IE is Murrieta Soccer Academy.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 19, 2022)

soccer951IE said:


> As most boys teams get older (09s & 06s) the solid clubs are playing MLS Next. Most talented boys move to clubs who have the MLS Next Programs.  So who knows how good the competition is in ENCL for older boys. Which is misleading to new parents joining the club. If parents don't know any better they would think Legends TV is a lot better than they truly are. Just like City SC Temecula who promotes MLS Next but they don't have that program and they're not hosting tryouts for City SC Carlsbad who has MLS Next. You being a star in City Temecula isn't going to get you to play on the MLS Next team in Carlsbad. City SC Carlsbad has their own team and host their own tryouts. So back to my point, the best Club in IE is Murrieta Soccer Academy.


Thanks for sharing your heart bro.  Dad & his Two Sons still has me laughing.  I will say I knew a dad and his two daughters that ran amazing team in Temecula back in the day and my dd did real well with them.  No one was ever on his cell phone.  My dd did have Doc that was always on the phone looking for next recruit.  True story out of Temecula for me back in 2010.  We lived thei for 10 years btw.  My kid killed it at U5 AYSO.  Another dd was even better and her mom was our coach.  I told her after the season, "see you guys next season" and she comes back with, "I'm sorry, were moving unto club."  I had no idea what club soccer was so I googled, "Club soccer Temecula."  I saw the logo "Arsenal" and their gun and I thought the club was from England and was spreading their net in Temecula looking for the next Marta.  Boy was I wrong and I found ourt coaches hubby hated me and wanted to fight me in the parking lot after we got killed at State Cup.  I grabbed my child and got the heck out of dodge and found the two sisters and their father and we were saved from pure hell.


----------

